# CA Wine competition



## Tom (Oct 12, 2011)

The 38th Annual US Amateur Winemaking Competition will be held on

November 19, 2011

ALL ENTRIES MUST BE RECEIVED BETWEEN OCTOBER 14 AND NOVEMBER 11, 2011

at the Home Beer, Wine and Cheesemaking Shop in Woodland Hills, CA.
(www.HomeBeerWineCheese.com)

Entry forms and rules are posted on our website at: http://www.CellarmastersLA.org.

Cellarmasters has been running the US Amateur since the club was founded 38 years ago.

The Competition is an all-volunteer endeavor on our part and is the oldest home wine competitions in the US.

Good luck to all!


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 12, 2011)

Once again folks, this is a great competition. I encourage everyone to go for this one as the price is very reasonable. You will also get some nice feedback on your wine. I wish it wasn't 2500 miles away so I could attend it, but I do plan on entering something.


----------

